# Javascript um eine Seite in einem PDF Formular ein-/Ausblenden zu lassen



## DanielAlbert (12. Dez 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin im Bereich Javascript kompletter Anfänger. Ich habe ein PDF Formular erstellt und möchte beim anklicken eines Kontrollfeldes eine weitere Formularseite einblenden. Beim start des PDF Dokuments sind bestimmte Formularseiten immer ausgeblendet. 

Kann mir da jemand Helfen ? Ich habe zwar einiges im Internet gefunden aber nichts wo ich den Javacode auslesen konnte.


----------



## InfectedBytes (12. Dez 2016)

JavaScript und Java sind zwei verschiedene Dinge...


----------



## Joose (12. Dez 2016)

JavaScript != Java 
Ich verschieb den Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Dez 2016)

*JAVA != JavaScript !!!*
Versuch es mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/forum/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript.35/

Gruß Klaus

EDIT too late :-(


----------

